# Is the term "WHITE HOUSE" racist?



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe it should be termed "People's Palace" and painted multicolor?
(Ok, I just wanted to get ahead of the PC police, for once in my life)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Maybe it should be termed "People's Palace" and painted multicolor?
> (Ok, I just wanted to get ahead of the PC police, for once in my life)


No...but a couple of racists happen to "stay" there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Stupid huh? All this flak over Washington Redskins, Ten Commandments on public property, at UT in Austin relocating Texas statues of prominent historical figures elsewhere, the Confederate Flag (I have an analogy on this one I should share sometime) etc.... a special kind of stupid that's for sure.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son2 works for a large power company. He had to attend an 8 hour Diversity Training Class recently. 

A consultant led the class and she started by telling a story about being discriminated against because she was a black female. Throughout the day, every negative story involved a "he" or a heterosexual white person and every positive story involved a "she" or a **** black female.

She made multiple references to transgender people and women need to be welcome in positions that are traditionally men's jobs. She obviously hated men and white people. Most of her audience was made up of young strong brave white males who do dangerous work and provide a "necessary" product to millions of people. He said it was very strange.

Yes, the world has done gone crazy...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Nope. It's a house. It's white.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't laugh, they will probably get around to it sooner or later. "The Peoples House". Has a nice socialistic / communist ring to it, don't it? They can paint it like a rainbow.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Son2 works for a large power company. He had to attend an 8 hour Diversity Training Class recently.
> 
> A consultant led the class and she started by telling a story about being discriminated against because she was a black female. Throughout the day, every negative story involved a "he" or a heterosexual white person and every positive story involved a "she" or a **** black female.
> 
> ...


Son2 got the shaft on this one...... hope he was able to slip in a short nap or two. ^^^^^ waste of time and money just to please the idiots


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Son2 got the shaft on this one...... hope he was able to slip in a short nap or two. ^^^^^ waste of time and money just to please the idiots


I asked him what the best part of the day was and he said it was being able to eat lunch in a real cafeteria and not in the cab of his bucket truck! Plus the easiest 8 hours of OT he made in a while.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I asked him what the best part of the day was and he said it was being able to eat lunch in a real cafeteria and not in the cab of his bucket truck! Plus the easiest 8 hours of OT he made in a while.


He's young enough to have made the best of it and take the money and run. You and me wouldn't have been able to ignore the lies and would have called her out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Why not the universal unicorn rainbow temple to which all must pay homage?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If we have a jigger in the white house how can it be racist.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

at my one job they had one of those meetings they had 2 speakers both was black the lady was pretty easy she gave us no life stories petty much to the point "BUT" the guy who happen to be gay had to tell his story of pain and injustice towards his kind
he told us that him and his life partner was in a SUV and moment of passion no indecent behavior! yes that was the words he used! 
police showed up arrested them for public indecency he claimed a officer of the law said something that was offensive towards gays! BS story if you ask me
one of the guys who worked with us made plans to finish up early so he can go some where. I don't recall where 
bill was a crazy funny black man from the deep south of Alabama got alone with every one who was tied up beating and you name it happen to him and have scares to prove it when it comes the race stuff and held no grudge towards police or whites it was hard to understand him with his accent he had until that day we understood it all!
he did not put a request in for a early time off so he could not leave for this meeting didn't think it would take so long
word for word
you got arrested for doing sex act in public and you come up with this Bullsh*t?
no one wants to hear balls bouncing off a mans A** or chin it don't matter who it was going to be you don't Fu*k in public with kids you a**hole whats wrong with you? and left we never seen him again a lot of us wanted to shake his hand for speaking the truth but we know h was going to get fired for what he said even its right or wrong


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

It's the WHITE house no more, flooded with rainbow lights (who paid for those I wonder) to celebrate the Gay marriage ruling by the SCOTUS, now it's the "**** Hacienda" and is home to our gay President and his transgender mate Moochelle. God. those two really suck.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

If it's White, then it must be because it's privileged, but we all know that paint color doesn't really exist, scientifically, it's just a social construct. Kumbaya.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

double post


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We should name it the people house and allow homeless in DC to camp out on the lawn. Is funny we have a black racist in a white house.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We should name it the people house and allow homeless in DC to camp out on the lawn. Is funny we have a black racist in a white house.


If I saw that I would guess the building was filled with gays entering the back door.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Maybe it should be termed "People's Palace" and painted multicolor?
> (Ok, I just wanted to get ahead of the PC police, for once in my life)


Yes, White House is racist, and you already knew that, you have deviously taken this opportunity to introduce it, to the unsuspecting.
And, you can never get ahead of the PC police, they have read Mao's Little Red Book. The best that you can do is try to keep your head above water, when the flood comes. And it will come, you ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Nope. It's a house. It's white.


And a Muzzie Kenyon and his wife/husband, Weeezie Jefferson lives there. Movin on up!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They used to only let white people live in the houses with pillars. I had some black neighbors in my truck when we went by a big white house with the pillars. He said he would have liked to live in the house, and she said oh hell no, you'd be a servant. I laughed my self silly.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Son2 works for a large power company. He had to attend an 8 hour Diversity Training Class recently.
> 
> A consultant led the class and she started by telling a story about being discriminated against because she was a black female. Throughout the day, every negative story involved a "he" or a heterosexual white person and every positive story involved a "she" or a **** black female.
> 
> ...


Here is my analysis: she doesn't like or date, strong young white men, and she probably scorns them as abject. On the other hand, she raises women of color to lofty heights, and she does date them. So, it would be a very strange lecture, and repulsive to young white men, but America is full of that now. I am sure that she thinks that we have progressed as a nation. But I beg to differ with her and her ilk.
America is a cesspool because of people like her, it ain't better. And now, the cart is before the horse, in everything that takes place.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> She made multiple references to transgender people and women need to be welcome in positions that are traditionally men's jobs. She obviously hated men and white people.


Yes. Talking about transgender people and women during a diversity training class is very unusual. The fact that she went out of her way to go so off topic is, indeed, proof that she hates men and white people. The weird thing is that the facilitator of my last diversity training class also had that same strange agenda. I suppose they both collaborated to promote their evil hidden agenda.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The concept that words and beliefs can be offensive is offensive. The ONLY thing that should ever be offensive is *actions *and only if they _directly _and _significantly _impair your ability to exercise your rights and freedoms - that's it, end of story.

I'm sick and ****ing tired of people running around and complaining that they got cooter-kicked over a flag, a gay athlete, or the limited amount of handicapped parking at Walmart. I seriously doubt this country has three decent pubes to braid together.

Millennials running around taking offense at everything tells me your life hasn't been hard enough for you to know what offended is really like. The next one of these sniveling little twits that tells me they feel violated is going to get their violation meter calibrated in a big way. I will properly violate your ass. It will probably be decades before something significant enough comes along for them to feel offended about something. That entire generation needs to be hazed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> The concept that words and beliefs can be offensive is offensive. The ONLY thing that should ever be offensive is *actions *and only if they _directly _and _significantly _impair your ability to exercise your rights and freedoms - that's it, end of story.
> 
> I'm sick and ****ing tired of people running around and complaining that they got cooter-kicked over a flag, a gay athlete, or the limited amount of handicapped parking at Walmart. I seriously doubt this country has three decent pubes to braid together.
> 
> *Millennials running around taking offense at everything tells me your life hasn't been hard enough for you to know what offended is really like.* The next one of these sniveling little twits that tells me they feel violated is going to get their violation meter calibrated in a big way. I will properly violate your ass. It will probably be decades before something significant enough comes along for them to feel offended about something. That entire generation needs to be hazed.


I regularily same a similiar thing.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> .............Millennials running around taking offense at everything tells me your life hasn't been hard enough for you to know what offended is really like...................... That entire generation needs to be hazed.


You don't have to hold your breath, . . . it's gonna happen.

This screwball world is going to fold inward like a plastic milk jug that just got caught in a 25 inch vacuum. When it does, . . . no internet, . . . no TV, . . . no cable, . . . no cell phones, . . .

The little scumbag illegitimates will sit on the curbs bawling cause they can't order their pizza and beer delivered to their 3rd floor loft any more, . . . and they'll become fair game for the thug patrols that will terrorize the cities, . . . taking what they want / where they want / from anyone they want, . . . till someone just up and shoots em dead.

Just don't doubt it, . . . it's coming.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> If I saw that I would guess the building was filled with gays entering the back door.


Entering thru the back door! Funny stuff! Maybe you didn't intend it that way, but gays and back door made me laugh!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Entering thru the back door! Funny stuff! Maybe you didn't intend it that way, but gays and back door made me laugh!!


You got the intentional joke.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I like this color scheme.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Damn right it's racist. Many terms need to be rephrased, for example: white bread, whiteout, white lightening, Snow White, ****** Ford (ball player before most of you were born), Great White Hope, white meat (and its opposite, Dark Meat), white rice, etc. Help me folks! What are some other racist white items that need color blending to be race neutral? What a screwed up world we live in.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I like this color scheme.


I know enough about lighting, . . . images, . . . and projection of same, . . . to know that "THAT" would be a trick.

But I'd love to sit on top of one of the gate pillars or fence pillars, . . . to see this, . . . and listen to the crowd. It would almost be better than a John Wayne movie I'm sure.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

